# Any tips for weight/muscle gain



## Clutch (May 8, 2012)

I have a 2 year old red nose named "Clutch" i rescued him when he was about 11 months old where he wasnt being properly fed. he has kind of a sensitive stomach and gets the runs and gassy when his food gets changed a little bit but i take it thats normal. we go for walks and he runs around oftenupruns:. He is eating "Blue Seal" Performance formula. it has added protien for active dogs, i got this thinking he would gain weight with this. he isnt overly skinny but his ribs can be seen a little more than i like and his spine as well. 

I was just wondering if anyone had any tips or ideas on how he can gain weight and muscle.


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

no matter what you do , if he doesnt get enough calories / protien , he wont gain weight of any type. 
If he is very skinny now , doin work will not make him gain weight , you will have to raise up his avail protien to a level were he will either get fat or gain muscle do to work .


----------



## Clutch (May 8, 2012)

any way i can raise his protien. like boiled chicken or cooked ground meat in his food.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

can you post a picture of him? Alot of people think there dogs are thin but really they are at a good weight. You should see ribs to a point on this breed. Muscle will come with working out , flirt and spring pole are great ways to build that as well as weight pulling { with proper harness} . But alot of what it takes is genetics, the dogs you see ripped and shredded looking usually just have that luck of the draw in the gene pool.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

The key to remember about muscle mass is it’s all in the GENETICS. Don’t believe the ads on many Bully Breeder sites about their muscle building supplement. If you buy it you’re just wasting your money. Dogs just like humans have genetic disposition for their physique. First the food you’re feeding your dog is a rather low quality kibble. The second ingredient is Corn. Corn is hard for dogs to digest and has little nutritional value. If that’s the food that you can afford or it’s the best in your area then try supplementing his diet with whole foods such as meat and eggs. Too put weight on your dog you can try fatty hamburger, peanut butter, olive oil, eggs, flack seed, and the best is lard. Also if your dog is neutered it’s going to be harder to build muscle mass or maintain muscle tone due to the loss of testosterone and drive. Remember, most of the photos you see of ripped pit bulls are taken at show weight not chain or couch weight. As angelbaby stated a photo would help.


----------



## Clutch (May 8, 2012)

im new to this forum how can i post a picture of him on this thread


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Best to use a website like photbucket.com or another photo hosting site. upload there, resize to 600x or smaller, copy and paste the "IMG" link from there to here.


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

yeah lard is an awsome energy source for dogs.


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

Few dogs need 'extra weight' If you feed a good quality food in proper proportion and the dog gets adequate exercise, they should maintain a healthy weight. Pictures would be extremely helpful, since in my experience, most people keep their dogs over-weight, which is not healthy for the dog. 
You SHOULD see some rib, you should even see (or feel) spine in a certain ratio in a healthy dog. Most dogs I see who are actually UNDERWEIGHT (those same bones may be visible with a loss of muscle mass, it's pretty obvious) have some underlying health issues (parasites, poor diet, or lack of sufficient calories)


----------



## Clutch (May 8, 2012)

my vet told me he is the perfect weight but she also said that the pitbulls she sees are generally bigger but she went on to say that he isnt underweight. so i appreciate all the tips from everyone. Clutch is my 1st pitbull ive owned and he is changing everyone he comes in contact with their opinions on the breed. he has me hooked. i want a blue nose now haha. they are the most loyal dog. my parents have a golden retreiver and a black lab collie mix and they both went to dog school and clutch has only been trained by my girlfriend and i and he doesnt need a leesh when being walked he stick right by my side. he is excellent with my 2 year old daughter and they are best friends. i just hate ignorant people when i tell them i have a pitbull and they say are you crazy!!! its IGNORANCE but yet they have tiny "yappy" dogs that dont stop barking and all clutch does when he sees a dog is glance at them when they bark at him, he looks at me and keeps on walking.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Clutch said:


> my vet told me he is the perfect weight but she also said that the pitbulls she sees are generally bigger but she went on to say that he isnt underweight. so i appreciate all the tips from everyone. Clutch is my 1st pitbull ive owned and he is changing everyone he comes in contact with their opinions on the breed. he has me hooked. i want a blue nose now haha. they are the most loyal dog. my parents have a golden retreiver and a black lab collie mix and they both went to dog school and clutch has only been trained by my girlfriend and i and he doesnt need a leesh when being walked he stick right by my side. he is excellent with my 2 year old daughter and they are best friends. i just hate ignorant people when i tell them i have a pitbull and they say are you crazy!!! its IGNORANCE but yet they have tiny "yappy" dogs that dont stop barking and all clutch does when he sees a dog is glance at them when they bark at him, he looks at me and keeps on walking.


Good to hear! I love when my boy changes people's views as well. Those yappy dogs are the WORST and always rush my boy when their owners are claiming they are friendly! ugh. That's great that your dog is so well behaved. The problem is when another dog rushes you and he feels the need to defend himself or protect you all, his instinct may override your training. If that ever happens, even though your dog is not the trouble maker, your dog could lose his life or be deemed vicious JUST BECAUSE of the breed, even if your dog was not the instigator. I understand you don't think your dog needs to be leashed, but if you live in a state that has leash laws, be on the safe side, get a long lead so he has room to roam, but please don't leave or walk your dog off leash in public.


----------



## Clutch (May 8, 2012)

oh no i always have him on his leash no matter what i live in NH and almost positive there is a leash law. but when he is in may yard when no one is around he is off his runner or leash.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Clutch said:


> oh no i always have him on his leash no matter what i live in NH and almost positive there is a leash law. but when he is in may yard when no one is around he is off his runner or leash.


nice I have lots of friends in Manchester, I didn't know you were so close to me. I am in Boston  Sorry I misunderstood what you meant. Good to hear you have him leashed off your property


----------



## Clutch (May 8, 2012)

i heard that in Boston pitbulls were banned. i also heard in Lowell pitbulls have to be muzzled. i hate hearing crap like this. i was wondering if that was true.


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

How old is your boy?


----------



## strongmasseters (Feb 9, 2012)

Elvisfink said:


> The key to remember about muscle mass is it's all in the GENETICS. Don't believe the ads on many Bully Breeder sites about their muscle building supplement. If you buy it you're just wasting your money. Dogs just like humans have genetic disposition for their physique. First the food you're feeding your dog is a rather low quality kibble. The second ingredient is Corn. Corn is hard for dogs to digest and has little nutritional value. If that's the food that you can afford or it's the best in your area then try supplementing his diet with whole foods such as meat and eggs. Too put weight on your dog you can try fatty hamburger, peanut butter, olive oil, eggs, flack seed, and the best is lard. Also if your dog is neutered it's going to be harder to build muscle mass or maintain muscle tone due to the loss of testosterone and drive. Remember, most of the photos you see of ripped pit bulls are taken at show weight not chain or couch weight. As angelbaby stated a photo would help.


Do you do anything with him exercise wise? Its usually 3 things to influence muscle growth: nutrition, heavy exercise, rest.

Nutritionally: He needs to be eating more calories and protein. I did this with my Rottie by mixing in raw chicken breast, TOTW, and goats milk. The milk is high in calories and doesn't bloat them to block hunger, dogs LOVE raw chicken, and the TOTW is the filler. I blend the milk and kibble in a blinder and let it soak.

Exercise: Sled pulling. Buy him a good harness and slowly build him up. 1-2 times a week of sled pulling should be enough.

Rest: Slow down on the walks, the sled pulling is very taxing on the nervous system of the pup, the walk could prevent muscle growth from over working. Walk him every other day and see how that goes.

Genetics play a role, but he CAN get much bigger. My Rotti gained 22 lbs of lean body mass from sled pulling, but he is a Rottweiler. A pit might be able to gain 10-15 ish lbs because they have a lower base level mass.










dats ma boi!


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

> my vet told me he is the perfect weight but she also said that the pitbulls she sees are generally bigger but she went on to say that he isnt underweight


 Pit Bull type dogs are all over the map as far as what people generally 'think' they should look like or how big they 'should' be. If he is at an ideal weight for his particular size, you really just need to work on condition, rather than weight gain, per se.


----------

